# OMG could Target be a girl??



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

So I came home from work and was greeted with coo's so I reached into the cage to pet him and he immediately hopped onto my hand and started trying to position himself for *ahem.* After wiggling his tail around a bit he hopped off. I hope this doesn't sound stupid, but I put my hand on his back and put a little pressure between his shoulder blades, right where a pigeon's feet might be if one were balancing on his back. Well he spread his little wings and fanned his tail and I noticed that a hole beneath his tail sort of opened up...was that his rectum or was it a shemale bit of anatomy? (Bird sex ed, please help me! )  No, we didn't go all the way. I'm just not that kind of bird. I still coo at him though. Is that wrong? What a tease I am


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How old is Target now?

Is he voicy, roo-kooing, and dancing in circles?

Depending on his/her age, he could either be trying out different roles, (very typical of pre-teens) , or is he is INDEED a she, in which case you can expect an egg, if the bird is mature enough.

Hens will lay eggs if they are "in love" with their owners, and any kind of stimulation to the back will produce eggs.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hens will lay eggs if they are "in love" with their owners, and any kind of stimulation to the back will produce eggs.


LOL

but why dont pigeons realise that humans aren't birds? as the pigeons will get confused


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, there is much dancing, cooing, and moaning. Target is between three and four months old. He's so confused! Lol, I can't help feeling bad for him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> LOL
> 
> but why dont pigeons realise that humans aren't birds? as the pigeons will get confused



Hi LP,

Pigeons that are hand raised from birth or from babies, sometimes get species disorniented, they think they are humans or think we are pigeons. They are just trying to adapt/adjust to our human world. They are taking on a pigeon life as best they know how in a human world.

This may not be the case where there are more then one baby pigeon raised at the same time, but often happens with just one sole baby being raised. 

Some can make the adjustment to pigeon life, others not and depend on their human "pets" to take care of them the rest of their lives. Rosco is one such loveable bird.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> Pigeons that are hand raised from birth or from babies, sometimes get species disorniented, they think they are humans or think we are pigeons. They are just trying to adapt/adjust to our human world. They are taking on a pigeon life as best they know how in a human world.
> 
> ...


that makes sense

very cute


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, Target was raised as an only hatchling and has had a confusing life.  At what age do pigeons start laying eggs? I'm curious if Target is male or female.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Prizm said:


> Yes, Target was raised as an only hatchling and has had a confusing life.  At what age do pigeons start laying eggs? I'm curious if Target is male or female.


My Angel layed her first egg at five months of age. Others I have at 6-7 months.
It does depend on the individual pigeon. I think about five months is the earliest though.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

First, rofl at your funny post.  This is very typical behavior for females..... AND for males! I've posted before to people about this apparent confusion that young pijies have. If you have a pet pigeon, and they're doing the whole romance bit to you, you can pat him/her on the back and they consider it mating and are satisfied. (So you DID go all the way!  )Males don't know the difference, I guess, at that age, so they really get excited about the patting (never realizing until much later that's the position the girls are supposed to assume). So I would wait until you see an egg to know if you have a girl or boy, for sure.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, such an informative thread! Funny too!

Feather


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Maryjane you've just confused me again! This past weekend, we became (at least at the time) 100% certain Robin had to be a girl because of the squat she now assumes whenever a man pets her (ladies' hands still get attacked). Now I read that boys can inadvertently assume a girl's position, and I have no idea again! Aside from this squatting, Robbie's been pretty "boyish" overall so I'm totally confused. But he/she is about six months old, I guess we may find out for sure soon? 
What is the oldest age that a girl would start laying eggs? Like, how long do we wait before we really know?

Also, does anyone have a girl that wears a Flight Suit? Would she be able to warn us or something if she was "with eggs"? Haha I'm assuming she couldn't lay eggs into a poop pouch, has anyone dealt with this? I'll try to maximize naked-time just in case!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

[ But he/she is about six months old, I guess we may find out for sure soon? 

*The laying of the egg, is the ultimate proof of having a hen. I have hens that didn't lay eggs until they were 2 years old because they didn't fall in love until that age. You can pretty much assume at 6 months, that if she is taking on the hen "position", that she probably is a girl.*

Also, does anyone have a girl that wears a Flight Suit? Would she be able to warn us or something if she was "with eggs"?

*You will know as she will want to NEST and will be looking for a place to lay her eggs, and she will look for nest material to build the nest.She will pretty much stay inside her cubby (and/or nest bowl) when she is going to lay her eggs.*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

stephie said:


> Maryjane you've just confused me again! This past weekend, we became (at least at the time) 100% certain Robin had to be a girl because of the squat she now assumes whenever a man pets her (ladies' hands still get attacked). Now I read that boys can inadvertently assume a girl's position, and I have no idea again! Aside from this squatting, Robbie's been pretty "boyish" overall so I'm totally confused. But he/she is about six months old, I guess we may find out for sure soon?
> What is the oldest age that a girl would start laying eggs? Like, how long do we wait before we really know?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a girl that wears a Flight Suit? Would she be able to warn us or something if she was "with eggs"? *Haha I'm assuming she couldn't lay eggs into a poop pouch,* has anyone dealt with this? I'll try to maximize naked-time just in case!



mmmm, I would'nt count on a hen not laying an egg in a poop pouch! Although Squeaks is DEFINITELY a "HE," his particular Flight Suit could accomodate an egg. Of course, IF he were a hen and popped out an egg in the pouch, I would know because his "bottom" would sure be draggin'! Now, that would either be the biggest pigeon poop in the world or an egg! ROFL


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

I thought Roger was a she when he was younger cause everytime I'd pet him he'd partly spread his wings and get into that position for *Ahem* and seemed to enjoy it very much. But when I got Chocolate things changed.....


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow! im glad I know how to tell the sex of a pigeon with no problemo!  

Hehehehe.


----------

